# Guess I'll share what I have! (2009)



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

My haunt 2009:






I have Halloween videos that date back to 2006 there but they're more a progression of props than an all out change of theme from year to year so if you feel so inclined enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm guessing Dee Cayed and I.B. Leaning are among the favorites for visitors to your yard

I really enjoy seeing a display that has a lot of great detail in a small amount of space. Lots to look at and yet nothing gets lost.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Aw to have more space! 

It's interesting what people like, every year seems the FCG is always commented on, but the one that surprises me the most is how popular the bottomless pit is! It's funny how a simple illusion captivates so many. Dee was a different prop in 2008, let's just say it was a real person who died in 2009 and I thought it might be inappropriate and I.B. also up in 2008 but was non working and while I think he's great I don't know if it got the response I thought it would. It's hard to be sure though, I'm running around on Halloween night so I'm sure I miss a lot of what people say and sometimes I think the visitors are overwhelmed themselves so maybe they aren't able to express it all at that time either.
My personal favorite is my talking crank witch, probably has more to do with the engineering that went into it and the fact it's been running pretty much without problems for going on 5 years now! I didn't get a lot of good video of her last year, you'd have to go to the older videos to see more of her in action.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That great! Very enjoyable to watch. You really did a lot with the space you have, and this is coming from someone with a very small front yard. Great lighting and I loved the sounds/music. The TOT's have to be loving your place!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Love it, mroct31! Great job on the animatronics - I really like the look of the three ghosts, ala The Disney Hitchhiker Ghosts.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That was fun to watch. That guy trying to get out of his grave is just the best. Fantastic movement on that prop.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very entertaining. A real credit to haunters and I'm sure your neighbors love it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very well done video and the haunt looks awesome.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL @ the "In the Haunted House" song that rhymes "pallid" with "salad". 

I love your set up and wish you lived next door! How did u make the basic blucky talk with syncho mouth & eye lites?? So smart.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

absoultely awesome. this is among the best of the the greatest haunt videos i've ever seen! the grave escape and the zombie are my faves. 

loved that line about dancing with vigger tull rigger mortis sets in.

again, i loved the use of leds and animatronics. you should be very proud!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. Everything is really great but I sure love that zombie.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey mroct31, do you mind me asking where you found the "In The Haunted House" song? Not sure I've heard it before, but I love it!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Whoops, never mind - found it!
"The Haunted House" - 1931, Ray Noble and the New Mayfield Orchestra

Great song for your display!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it!

Maybe I'm a tad immature, but I LOVE the singing pumpkins at the beginning. Awesome!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> LOL @ the "In the Haunted House" song that rhymes "pallid" with "salad".
> 
> I love your set up and wish you lived next door! How did u make the basic blucky talk with syncho mouth & eye lites?? So smart.


Thanks for the compliments everyone! That's a Boris skull mounted to a blucky body. I hacked it so I could pump canned vocals to it and not have to use the mic. Somewhat easy to do, the hardest part being trying to find Boris skulls nowadays! There are a few new talking skulls that may have potential. Walmart has some but I'm not sure they are full heads. Maybe with a little creativity they might work like the Boris heads do? I'd rather get them on clearance before I rip them apart to see!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> Whoops, never mind - found it!
> "The Haunted House" - 1931, Ray Noble and the New Mayfield Orchestra
> 
> Great song for your display!


I did a search for Halloween music last year and I found a bunch of compilations with all kinds of old music that were available for download. I really got into the old Halloween music when I found Ghouls with Attitude, info on that here: http://www.zimbio.com/Halloween/articles/54/Ghouls+Attitude+Free+Retro+Halloween+Music a few years ago which was an "album" put together with old songs and trailers from B scary movies from the 50's, 60's and 70's. It's a 2 CD set and just a blast to listen to while working on props. It doesn't seem to be available for download anymore but I could share the discs online for anyone to download if they wanted.


----------

